# Body builder



## jaysonallen1976 (May 9, 2015)

Hey everyone I'm new to this site thought I would introduce my self  . Have been training for many years but started training with gear aproxametly 3 years ago .I have competed in a few shows where u have placed fairly well . now looking to take this to the next level . Any help , comments or suggestion would be grately appreciated. Thank you all for any help


----------



## jaysonallen1976 (May 9, 2015)

Little bit more information I'm 6 ft . 205 just finished up running eq 400 week prop 1cc EOD and tren enanthate 400 week ..great cutting results, I'd like to add 10 to 15 lbs of more solid ....


----------



## jas101 (May 9, 2015)

Welcome to imf Jason.


----------



## Riles (May 9, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Dannie (May 10, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! Feel free to start a journal / log in http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/forums/10-Online-Journals


----------



## kaptinkrunch (May 10, 2015)

Welcome.. You have come to the right place for info and any help you may need .. Check around on the forums and you should be able to find any info you need .. There's alot of helpful people here that will be more than happy to help you and answer any questions you have ..


----------



## brazey (May 10, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Jersey gym rat (May 11, 2015)

Welcome aboard j. Youve come to the right place


----------



## macedog24 (May 11, 2015)

Welcome to,the neighborhood! There are a lot of great sponsors here and mods that can help answer any questions you have. Make sure to read up,on the rules and have fun.  Hope you stick,around!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 11, 2015)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysonallen1976 (May 14, 2015)

Thank you all for the welcome.. I'm looking forward to utilizing all of your knowledge ..ha ha..thanx again


----------

